# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Controlling your dream.

## Dog Biscuits

Hey,


How exactly are dream formed? I assume the sub-conscious gathers information during the day and then the dream is just your brain sorting out all of it. 

But if I watch something very interesting or think about one thing with a lot of intensity just before going to bed, it influences my dreams. So......I wonder if its possible to focus my attention enough during the day to influence my dream. Like for example I want to have a dream where I can go to space. If I think hard enough about it should it be possible to have a dream about flying into space then?

Do you have any experiences with doing this?

----------


## panta-rei

Yes, that works. 

If you go to sleep thinking about space, and your recall is decent, theres a good chance that will work. 

Another good way is mnuemonic phrases while falling asleep. "I will dream of space and aliens" repeated over and over. Focus on the words as well.

----------


## FluBB

its actually called dream incubation. ever notice that if you thinking of a problem before you go to bed and the next day you suddenly have an answer? it was probably a dream. i know its happened to me. good luck.

----------

